

Quick Guide To All The MacBook Price & Performance Changes - SparksZilla
http://refer.ly/quick-guide-to-today-s-macbook-price-performance-changes/c/d4c0c856764111e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
bsenftner
why, oh why no more 17"? I hate dinky little screens when developing. :(

------
speeder
I wish Apple had improved also the desktop Macs, so I could upgrade my startup
iOS dev workstations

~~~
SparksZilla
I hear that. Maybe they're coming soon?

